# Gay Retards



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Is their such a thing as a gay retard?? I have never heard of one and was wondering if any of you have met one....Is Jesus too kind to curse a person with both of these problems??


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is their such a thing as a gay retard?? I have never heard of one and was wondering if any of you have met one....Is Jesus too kind to curse a person with both of these problems??


 Well gays claim that they're born that way, making gayness a genetic mutation and retardation is usually the result of some form of genetic mutation, so that person would have gotten it double time. If this really happened, I would bet my life on the fact that God wouldn't cure the gaytard if he/she ever got AIDS (like that other guy who got cured), right superflex?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 1, 2006)

i once met a gaytard


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2006)

A couple "special people" on Stern have had relations with both sexes.


----------



## Super Hulk (Mar 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A couple "special people" on Stern have had relations with both sexes.



some peoples purpose on this earth is to eat and shit in a toilet


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

_The idea of having a penis in your butt never sounded so smart to me.

Jokes about topolo coming shortly by Dale and Go Cock!.  _


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 2, 2006)

that reminds me anyone seen myk lately mwahahahahhaahahahhahahahahahaahahahaah


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 2, 2006)

I vote this thread is a GAYTARD!


(The truth being that this concept frightens me) -


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I vote this thread is a GAYTARD!
> 
> 
> (The truth being that this concept frightens me) -




Don't be afraid of your feelings.


----------



## topolo (Mar 2, 2006)

I am a bi-retard.


----------



## LITUPGUNZ (Mar 2, 2006)

id let a retarded guy suck my wanger


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2006)

LITUPGUNZ said:
			
		

> id let a retarded guy suck my wanger


 10 posts and you're already a douchebag. Way to ease yourself in


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

LITUPGUNZ said:
			
		

> id let a retarded guy suck my wanger


_Welcome to IM  _


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 2, 2006)

Foreman, Of course there is such a thing. I see a gay retard on here everyday. He really likes to post 100 times a day.....


----------



## Typical.Liberal (Mar 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is their such a thing as a gay retard??



They prefer "Special People with Alternative Lifestyles."


----------



## Mista (Mar 2, 2006)

> Originally posted by *gococksDJS*
> _10 posts and you're already a douchebag. Way to ease yourself in_



HA


----------

